# EMP not overly concerned



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First EMP effects will not cover the entire country. I am not in a high priority target area for anything. Second equipment not plugged in in use will likely not be effected. We have back ups. About 18 years ago when we built this house lumber was expensive and short supply to a point.
The frame of this house is built on steel all floor supports are Steel. Basement is poured concrete with wire mesh and plenty of rerod. It was a two pour system with insulation in between each half. Steel Roof grounded to frame and ground. In the top 100 things to lose sleep over EMP did not make the list here. Maybe if I lived in Washington DC ground zero for an attack I would move it up.
EMP is one of those things you need to be aware of , some what educated about, but most do not need to be overly concerned with it. Should a nuke attack hitting enough areas to cause wide spread EMP effects you will have a lot more to worry about.
I will stick with focusing on Local security, food water and shelter. EMP will not put my fire out for cooking and heat, it will not have any effect on my rifle or hand gun.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

While I also suspect that EMP will not be what "gets us" your home's construction will help very little if there is a major EMP event. The metal roof may help a tad if it's a solar flare.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> While I also suspect that EMP will not be what "gets us" your home's construction will help very little if there is a major EMP event. The metal roof may help a tad if it's a solar flare.


 The more paths to ground the better. Nothing that was done to this house was done with EMP in mind . The steel the wire mesh were all done for other construction reasons. Had I known then what I know now I would have gone with all steel framing also.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think we'd most likely see an EMP as a prelude to an invasion or a one off act of aggression by some rogue government. I don't really worry too much about EMP, it's what likely follows that concerns me.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

A massive CME will not discriminate on location. Much more likely than an EMP explosion. We have been lucky so far during this solar cycle.

Just today though, there is a solar storm arriving that may disrupt GPS accuracy and bring the Northern Lights as low as New York. It may even be stronger than originally predicted, and may blow out a number of transformers in the Northeast.

From Space Weather:

*WEEKEND STORM WARNING: *NOAA forecasters estimate a 60% chance of G2-class geomagnetic storms on* April 2nd* when a CIR is expected to hit Earth's magnetic field. CIRs (co-rotating interaction regions) are transition zones between fast- and slow-moving solar wind streams. Density gradients and shock waves inside CIRs often do a good job sparking auroras.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Smitty, got to disagree. I see EMP attack as a serious threat. It's cheap, doesn't require precise targeting, is extremely destructive, and can potentially kill hundreds of millions of people. It's almost the perfect weapon for a rogue state that can build a decent rocket with a rudimentary nuke on it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

EMP by a rogue nation or a prelude to war is on my list. In the top 7 or so but certainly not number one.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> EMP by a rogue nation or a prelude to war is on my list. In the top 7 or so but certainly not number one.


So the question begs.... what IS your #1??


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

If we're talking about most likely, I'd include civil unrest, natural disaster, economic collapse. I'm in a pretty rural area in a good location. 
My number one scares - the - crap- outta - me would involve nuclear fallout. Greenville sc (which is thirty five miles from me) is becoming more well known, Atlanta is a couple hours south west, Charlotte an hour and a half northeast. But even if it's no nuke that's targeted one of those cities, the southeast is covered up in nuclear power. Oconee is right at 60 miles(northwest) from me, and Augusta is maybe s little further southeast. Those are the closest, but I'm not convinced that I'd be safe if something were to happen. I'm working on it, but most of my"preps" are geared toward self sufficiency and self reliance(my gardens, fruit, hunting, camping fishing equipment, etc). I'm more prepared for a breakdown in the supply chain and or economic difficulties. Nuclear? Not so much. I'm working on it


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO, the bigger worry with an EMP, solar flare, cyber attack etc.. is the effect a long term power outage might have on nuclear power plants.

So keeping our electronics working and such might be the least of our worries.

"the Nuclear Regulatory Commission said U.S. plants affected by a blackout should be able to cope without electricity for at least eight hours and should have procedures to keep the reactor and spent-fuel pool cool for 72 hours. Nuclear plants depend on standby batteries and backup diesel generators. Most standby power systems would continue to function after a severe solar storm, but supplying the standby power systems with adequate fuel, when the main power grids are offline for years, could become a very critical problem. If the spent fuel rod pools at the country's 104 nuclear power plants lose their connection to the power grid, the current regulations aren't sufficient to guarantee those pools won't boil over -- exposing the hot, zirconium-clad rods and sparking fires that would release deadly radiation."

Severe Solar Storms Could Disrupt Earth This Decade: NOAA


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have my entire house wrapped in several layers of aluminum foil, friends and neighbors don't come around much anymore.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am 30 miles west of Ft Bragg ,, that is a target ,, if it's nuked ,, we are screwed ,, EMP it very well happen ,, I am thinking toward another civil war ,, there are to many shootings going on ,, and they " shooters " do not care who,, were,, what ,, when ,, they shoot . my wife is afraid to go to the store alone ,, I went from carrying one gun to carrying two when we go out ,, just so I have a back up . I have a friend that's a LEO told me ,, three blocks from my house ,, "SWAT " raided a house and I found out that they were Muslim and they had 65 guns and tons of ammo and over $10,000.00 cash in the house ,, so how would you deal with that ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Imo the biggest threat is being T-boned by an idiot texting and driving. 

I just drove all around the city and I didn't see one Emp attack but was almost killed twice by texting drivers 




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

An EMP attack is something that intrigues people and they want to know more about it. It is a pretty cool subject and it is good to know about it.
But, the sad reality is that any EMP will likely be as a result of atomic war, an EMP attack may precede a war, but it won't be the main event.
And, it will be responded to, by nukes from America, aimed at the source of the attack. And the crap will get knee deep, in short order.

And, I do think that things like that can happen, they are almost assured to take place.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I am 30 miles west of Ft Bragg ,, that is a target ,, if it's nuked ,, we are screwed ,, EMP it very well happen ,, I am thinking toward another civil war ,, there are to many shootings going on ,, and they " shooters " do not care who,, were,, what ,, when ,, they shoot . my wife is afraid to go to the store alone ,, I went from carrying one gun to carrying two when we go out ,, just so I have a back up . I have a friend that's a LEO told me ,, three blocks from my house ,, "SWAT " raided a house and I found out that they were Muslim and they had 65 guns and tons of ammo and over $10,000.00 cash in the house ,, so how would you deal with that ?


You are right, and Fort Bragg is REALLY BIG target, if atomic war ever comes, it will be one of the first thing eliminated by them.
Sorry to hear that your neck of the woods is a combat zone, look for it to get worse. And look for more Muslims to be arrested over the years.
I suppose if ISIS and Hezbollah hates anything, it is the Airborne and the Marines. And they would love to attack Fort Bragg, it would be a really fast path to 70 virgins.

All that you can do, is to do what you have been doing, but you may want to start carrying a rifle in you vehicle.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Frankly, even if everything in your house worked, you are still going to experience SHTF...why - if the national power grid goes down, or just 1/3 of it... it will be havoc

Some gas refineries down
1/3 of airports down
1/3 of truckers dead
1/3 of hospitals
1/3 of drug companies

So, if it is not on your list - I would advise you to rethink you thinking


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

In some aspects, an EMP would be beneficial. There would be NO DOUBT that the SHTF and you know what kind of storm is coming.. as opposed to a slow economic collapse. In a total grid down.. you have a day or so head start over the dumb-masses... granted your azz may be walkin....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's believed that planes will fall from the sky in an EMP attack. If you are in an airplane then in all probability an EMP attack will end your life. If you have both feet firmly planted on terra firma then in all likelihood you will survive an EMP attack, unless an airplane falls on your head. 

If the power goes out the car stalls and the phone quits working, it could be an EMP. It would take several indicators all at once to make me believe an EMP attack occured.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> In some aspects, an EMP would be beneficial. There would be NO DOUBT that the SHTF and you know what kind of storm is coming.. as opposed to a slow economic collapse. In a total grid down.. you have a day or so head start over the dumb-masses... granted your azz may be walkin....


Our own Naval War College projects that within two years of an EMP attack, 90% of Americans would be dead. I just can't find the benefit there, unless you are not an American.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Our own Naval War College projects that within two years of an EMP attack, 90% of Americans would be dead. I just can't find the benefit there, unless you are not an American.


90% seems a bit high, 40-50% with the rest of us hanging on by our fingernails seems to be a bit more realistic calculation. Remember there are a lot of resourceful people in this country and not everybody is going to go down without trying to put it back together.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Our own Naval War College projects that within two years of an EMP attack, 90% of Americans would be dead. I just can't find the benefit there, unless you are not an American.


is there a major SHTF that people won't die in? the benefit is the knowledge that you know what is going on and what you possibly have to deal with.. If you are driving on the highway and your car dies (along with every other) and your phone is dead (along with everybody's) you won't be standing there wondering what is going on.... to infer that I mean America benefits from an emp.... that takes a skill I have yet to learn.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Seneca said:


> It's believed that planes will fall from the sky in an EMP attack. If you are in an airplane then in all probability an EMP attack will end your life. If you have both feet firmly planted on terra firma then in all likelihood you will survive an EMP attack, unless an airplane falls on your head.


You may not die in an airline if an EMP strike occurs. Current airplanes used by the airlines have a backup system should the engines fail and all loss of electical systems. A fan powered generator pops out from under a wing, providing emergency hydraulic and critical electrical systems (Primarily fly-by-wire controls), allowing for a controlled glide to occur. Surviving is a matter of the pilots finding a place to put the aircraft on the ground without obstacles...and that has been done many times in the past.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> is there a major SHTF that people won't die in? the benefit is the knowledge that you know what is going on and what you possibly have to deal with.. If you are driving on the highway and your car dies (along with every other) and your phone is dead (along with everybody's) you won't be standing there wondering what is going on.... to infer that I mean America benefits from an emp.... that takes a skill I have yet to learn.


Okay, I get it now. Didn't mean to infer that you, in particular, were not a decent American. I apologise for the miscommunication.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, I get it now. Didn't mean to infer that you, in particular, were not a decent American. I apologise for the miscommunication.


lol.. no harm no foul.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Firstly, an EMP at 300 miles above Kansas *would* cover the entire contiguous U.S.
Secondly, whether a device is plugged in or not is largely irrelevant. The E1 pulse will ionize the atmosphere, sending a flood of free electrons raining down upon us. Those electrons will be seeking a home. Anything electrical, with fragile components, will receive a surge of voltage and fry. Your cell uses ~4v for power. When it's flooded with electrons that surge that voltage 100 fold, the components WILL fail. Being plugged in to the grid will not affect this in any way. However, the E3 pulse *WILL* affect anything plugged in that might have survived the initial pulse. The E3 builds more slowly, and uses long conductive lines to gather large voltage. Anything plugged in will get that hit. Anything connected to a long line that would "normally" serve as a ground will also act as an antenna for this pulse. A ground line to anything will likely prove detrimental instead of protecting the device.

NK wants to nuke us, and says they have the capability. That's good enough for me to toss some stuff in a can.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

living on a farm.. most of our vehicles are in a metal Quonset and other metal buildings on concrete foundations. Not sure of the effects, but either way.. lots of time before the dumb-masses shuffle out into the sticks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Any equipment, vehicles and entertainment devices as well as computers with chip technology 
is in danger if not protected. A metal building will not do the trick. Here is some good reading.
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

HEMP is dangerous. I worry about North Korea. They have funny haircuts and nuclear wessels. The kid they got running the place now is just dumb enough to try something like that. 

Then our boomers would rain bombs on their heads.


----------

